# 20hp Tillers: Tohatsu VS Suzuki



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

20hp Suzuki vs Tohatsu Tiller pull start model. What’s your choice and why?


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I went with the Suzuki a few years ago. EFI, don’t need a battery, lightest on the market, best fuel economy of the motors in that segment at that time. Suzuki has a history of making great small hp engines. (I’ve had a few Suzuki motorcycles). All the reviews I saw for the Suzuki were really positive. 
The new Tohatsu is very similar to the Suzuki now - it wasn’t when I bought my Suzuki. I would think either would be a good choice, I don’t think you could go wrong. Tohatsu has a great rep for lower hp outboards too. 
I would probably choose on where your dealer/ service is and pricing. My Suzuki dealer is 10 minutes from me.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Not to derail but how does the new 20hp 4stroke mercury compare. They seem to have same specs as Suzuki. 


Also would these seem to have significantly less power that a 25hp 2stroke mercury? 

Thinking about getting a new 4stroke to get EFI and the 20hp is way less than the 25hp.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

I pulled the trigger on the 2020 Tohatsu 20hp.
95lbs and the 5 year warranty were the selling points


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

This exact thread was posted recently. The consensus was Tohatsu had a slight edge due to longer warranty and sizable discount from the big online retailer, although not sure if it’s still available. I’d get the one with the closest reliable mechanic.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I went suzuki, however after talking to crossroads prop, he seemed to vastly prefer the hatsu due to the gearcase... food for thought


----------



## Stephen Brecher (May 29, 2020)

LowTideFly said:


> I pulled the trigger on the 2020 Tohatsu 20hp.
> 95lbs and the 5 year warranty were the selling points


----------



## Stephen Brecher (May 29, 2020)

I am also looking at the same motor - for a 15'6 gheenoe classic - but I have a really stupid question - I'm a little confused in regards to a battery for this - does it need one or can i run a trolling motor batter for the trolling and navigational lights - really new to boating so don't know a darn thing.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Stephen Brecher said:


> I am also looking at the same motor - for a 15'6 gheenoe classic - but I have a really stupid question - I'm a little confused in regards to a battery for this - does it need one or can i run a trolling motor batter for the trolling and navigational lights - really new to boating so don't know a darn thing.


No, at least my Zuke is electric and pull start, so no battery needed unless you want electric start. The pull start only doesn’t even have wires. The pull start on the hatsu may be a little more difficult to access if its the E start model


----------

